
Video games may affect the brain differently depending on what you play - becga
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/08/09/542215646/video-games-may-affect-the-brain-differently-depending-on-what-you-play
======
JohnnyDevine
Thats a bit like saying what you eat may affect your health ;)

